# A suggestion for grouping the forums



## Eugens

Hello,

Wouldn't the forums look more organized if they were grouped according to how many languages you can "speak" (type) or are "allowed" in each of them? 
For example, instead of being grouped into Spa-Eng, French, Italian, Other Language Forums and Additional Forums, they could be grouped as:

Bilingual Forums:
*English-Spanish: General Vocabulary*
with its subforums: Specialized Terminology, Resources etc
*English-Spanish: Grammar, etc.*
*French-English*
*French-Spanish*
*Italian-English*
*Italian-Spanish*
*Spanish-Portuguese*

Monolingual Forums:
*English Only*
*Sólo español*
*Français seulement*
*Solo italianno*

Multilingual Forums:
*Catalan*
*German*
*Portuguese*
*Arabic*
*Hebrew*
*Japanese*
*Slavic Languages*
*Multilingual Glossaries*
*Other Languages*

"Comments and Suggestions" and "Cultural Discussions" could be put into "Multilingual Forums" or, should you think they deserve a special place, into "Additional Forums".

I think this lay-out would be clearer for newcomers, it would be clearer for them how many languages they can use in each forum.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## cyanista

It's a very good idea, Eugens!  I am not happy with the current layout either; the Other Languages Forums have grown so eclectic that it unnerves the librarian in me.  

I would be very glad to see your suggestion put into practice!

​


----------



## Etcetera

The idea is interesting!
But I really like the present grouping of the forums, and I'm not sure if it's really necessary to change anything in the system. 
At the same time, I wholeheartedly agree with Cyanista: the Other Languages Forum looks really, really confusing, especially for newcomers!


----------



## Jana337

I agree that the OL subcategory is not very neat. I have been pondering various alternative arrangements for a while (incorporating the future expansion scenarios), and I plan to share them with appropriate people in due time. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:


> the Other Languages Forums have grown so eclectic that it unnerves the librarian in me.


 
Although I agree with you on this point, I have to tell you that it wouldn't look any more arranged in Eugens version than it currently does.


----------



## cyanista

Sure it would. Three forums would be moved and the rest could be arranged alphabetically. 

But I'm ready to wait and see what Jana has in store for us.


----------



## cuchuflete

Mike and a few of the more and less orderly mods talk about rearranging things, and we ususally end up creating more problems than we solve.  Here is why:  The search function works on either the highest level category, or on a specific low level forum or sub-forum.  Therefore, the groupings that seem to make the most intuitive sense sometimes would limit or overload our ability to search for a word or phrase.

There are solutions, but they would involve some custom programming, and might have to be updated with every change in the vB software.  This is contrary to optimal software design!

Keep the suggestions coming. Maybe one of these days we will find perfection.


----------



## alc112

Hola!!
viendo toda la sección Other languages, creo que se podría organizar un poco. Así:
Sección Portugués: Português-Español y Protuguese
Sección Idiomas "Asiáticos": Hebrew, Arabic, Japanese

Y lo que queda, que sea la sección Other Languages:
English Only, Sólo Español, German, Slavic Languages, Multilingual Dictionaries, Other Languages

Lo digo porque, en mi caso, tengo activada la opición de no ver los foros de Italiano y Francés en el index (porque no sé nada de esos idiomas) entonces puedo llegar más rápido al foro de Alemán por ejemplo o no tengo que hacer tanto "scroll down" para llegar acá, por ejemplo.

¿qué opinan?


----------



## Alxmrphi

If it aint broke don't fix it


----------

